# Natural FET - when do they scan?



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

We are having natural FET in Jan/Feb. I have been through iui and ivf, but never had FET before. Which cycle days do they tend to scan? Tried to speak to clinic over Christmas about this but no response! Also, if you are monitoring your own LH, do they tell you to use first morning urine or do it between 10am and 2pm ( I heard about this and had much more success getting surge as soon as it happened) Thanks in advance for info! x


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Rachel2

We're also having natural FET in Jan/Feb at the nuffield in Glasgow. I've never had it before either, just one try of IVF. As far as they told me you don't get a scan. I've been told to use first urine of the morning with the clear blue ovulation test kit and phone before 8am on the day I detect the surge. I then go that day before 10am to have a blood test so they can confirm the levels and give me a date to go for transfer, which is approx 2 days later.

I hope that helps and wish you the best of luck

scotchie xx


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,
Now this is going to confuse us all  I am having anatural FET and i go for my first scan and bloods on day 8 (this saturday) then again before ovulation. I don't have to do urine tests or anything its all done by scans and blood tests! I have one blast to put back so that will be defrosted 5 days after i ovulate. Funny how clinics do it all differently  
Andrea x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I know - they all do things so differently! I really don't know why they say to do the OPKs with first morning urine (I'm sure my clinic says this too) as on the day of surge the LH is made in the early morning and doesn't show up in your wee until after 10am. Once I found this out (when we were just ttc naturally) I detected ov so much better, as I could have a negative OPK at 7am and strong line at 10am. I think I ov quite quickly after surge (within 24 hours) and so if I don't detect surge until the day after it actually happens, i will have ovulated much earlier than they plan for for the transfer iykwim?! But I will feel foolish telling that to cons as they are supposed to be the experts! Good luck to you with your FETs


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I think it all depends on your clinic.  This baby is from natural FET - I had scans on CD5, 10, 12, 13, 14 and 15 (to make sure the collapsing follicle had gone!) amd embies were put back in on day 17.  Luckily for us our clinic has a satelitte base just 2 miles away from us - we only had to make ther 50 minute journey twice!My clinic don't use blood/urine tests for ovulation, nor do they give any drugs on a natural cycle (some give the HCG injection and then progesterone, mine don't)

Best of luck,
Marie xxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Been for my scan and swab in preparation for FET next cycle. The cons said I could do 2 OPKs a day and just phone when I first detect the surge. I only get scanned on day 10, then they organise transfer around the LH surge. I was really convincing myself it won't work, but cons said live birth rates are around 25% now. I'm trying not to get my hopes up - and dh has said he would like to do another fresh cycle if it doesn't work (we had agreed not to even tho I was desperate to, so I feel v relieved he changed his mind!) Another complication for me is that it is my dad's 80th birthday on the 28th which could well be transfer day. Nobody knows about our txt apart from my best friend - so don't know how I'd explain things if I had to go in for the transfer instead of celebrating/helping prepare party! I'm starting to feel a bit excited about it all now - but I don't want to as I took my last bfn very badly. good luck everyone  x


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Rachel, 

Good luck with your FET, the odds are very good at 25%.

I'm going for my second natural FET next week abroad after having had ICSI in June and 1st FET in Aug. Unfortunately both ended in early m/c's. Maybe this time it will go the distance!!

For my first FET I had a scan here on cd13 which revealed I was due to ovulate in the next couple of days. I did a OPK on cd15 which detected LH surge. I went to the clinic abroad on day 16 and had a scan which revealed that I had ov that day and I had the frozen embryo transfer on cd18 as the embies were 2 days old. Although I got a positive HPT 12 days after transfer I miscarried 2 weeks later. I'm still hopeful that this will work although chances are lowish at 15% due to my age. You've got to be in it to win it though!!!  

Wishing you all the best
Cat xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

erm..i had natural FET

they tested my womb/bloods every 4 days i think, they tested for my LH surge. they booked me in for the ET for 3 days after ovulation to match the origional ivf which the ET was 3 days after the EC

suppose thats no use at all but hello anyway


----------

